# Best boot ( for the rider)



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I use the lace up terrains and I'm just curious about what everyone else uses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I wear sneakers.

My current pair are 9.99 walmart specials. I liked them so much, i went back and bought 2 more pairs which are waiting in my closet for when the current ones fall apart!

I always buy them at least a half size bigger than my normal size to allow my foot room to swell during long, hot rides (have learned THAT the hard way.. a shoe that is comfy at the start of a ride is not necessarily comfy at the end :shock: ).


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Despite saying they have them, I could Never find waterproof Ariat terrains in mens.
I have non waterproof, but hate wet feet, even walking in dew soaked grass my feet are wet
Went with the Justin endurance shoes, comfy but soft sole rubber, so get slick pretty quickly. Also cheese grater stirrups chew em up.
Got Roper endurance, Pretty sturdy more hiker style shoe, problem with them is great big giant meat hooks speed lacer hooks, dig into your ankle where the stirrup pushes. I wear em to work and they arnt to bad. 
I tried danner light hikers, too narrow returned.
Gonna get to Dicks soon and try on Merril waterproof light hikers. Maybe get something that will last longer than the Justins. 
This summer I have been riding western in Durango western boots and spurs, kinda got a "i dont wanna go" horse. But I have mainnly only been walking on club rides. Will be back in training soon, need to buy some suitable hikers. I dont like pure sneekers as I prefer a nice stiff shank.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Tennis shoes! I hate riding in boots. They're hot, heavy... Even terrians are too heavy/bulky for me. 

Actually, I hate all shoes. If I could ride barefoot, I would. But that's generally frowned upon, so tennis shoes it is. I just have genetic cheapo ones. They last a few months before they fall apart and I buy a new pair of Walmart.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

My ideal boot would fit me, be gortex 100% waterproof, carbon fiber safety toe, semi aggressive self cleaning tread, 90 degree 3/4" heel reinforced shank. about 6" high. eyelets only NO speed hooks. 
I'm still looking


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel better now. I thought I was the only bad person riding in cheap sneakers.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I too ride in sneakers...can add insoles if I want and they dry fast


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Joe, this should help you if you can find it in your tropical southern climate...

Sno-Seal: Waterproofing New Hiking Boots | Section Hiker

You smear it on and then melt it into the leather with a hair dryer. I spend 7 months a year in slush and wet and this is the best I've found. Been using it since the late 70's. Tried other things, nothing touches it.

I'm enjoying this thread because it just saved me $90. I was seriously considering buying some ariat terrains but my sneakers will do for the nice weather.
I just have to spring for some half chaps now. Never used to bother me but the last few rides as my mileage has increased my calfs have taken a beating. Guess I'm just not 17 and indestructible anymore.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I need something fairly waterproof because I often get off and walk to stretch my knees a bit on trail rides and I prefer short boots with half chaps to long boots as not so sweaty
My ancient UK Muckers are about ready to die on me, I think LLBean do something similar so I'm going to try those for size
I cant ride in anything with thick soles - so the Ariat boots don't work for me
I also need a wide fitting as I cant stand having pinched up feet either


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Is riding in sneakers mostly an endurance thing? I've never heard of that before... How interesting!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Zexious said:


> Is riding in sneakers mostly an endurance thing? I've never heard of that before... How interesting!


I suspect it is.. certainly back in my show days, my hunter trainer would have had a heart attack and died had I shown up wearing sneakers expecting to ride!! :lol:


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Also, since endurance stirrups are so wide, there isn't much of a danger in getting a foot all the way through and stuck. :wink: But yeah. It's mostly an endurance thing. My hunter/jump coach almost lynched me the first time she saw me riding that way. That's when she knew I was too far long to save.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Never done an endurance ride, would like too. And like phantom my riding instructor drilled it into my head that sneakers were not safe.

So maybe a trail rider thing.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate sneakers, even when I'm not riding. I have to wear boots, my left ankle is messed up and it needs the support.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

For those of you with Ariat Terrains, is there much of a fit difference between the zip-ups and lace-ups? The black zip-ups would match my tack, but I wonder if they won't fit as comfortably as lace-ups.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

valleyvet is having a 20% off sale of footwear now.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ive heard complaints that the zip ups dont stay zipped up.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I was going to say...! xD I've never heard of or seen that. xD

Joe-That's a common complaint for lots of zip up boots. To the OP, if you keep the zipper clean, it should stay zipped.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Tractor supply is having a $20 off footwear sale. I broke down and bought the terrains. I was hesitant to buy them because they seem to be hard to find in a wider width and I didn't know if the B width would fit. 
Stopped in after work when my feet were likely to be a little swollen from being on my feet for 8 hours and they fit fine.

While it stays hot I'll still probably use sneakers.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Im done with Ariats for ever. They cant grasp making boots with some clearance over the instep. Just bought some light hikers I thought would be good to ride in but were terrible uncomfortable. Will be returning them tomorrow. Gonna go to Dicks and try on some Merril gortex hikers.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

My daughter and husband both have high insteps. They have a terrible time with shoes. I can usually grab just about anything off the shelf and it's good.

I have a pair of merril hikers. Too much tread, holds the stirrups to well for my comfort. Pair I have are definitely narrower than the ariats too. Not nearly as comfy.


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Joe4D, I have wider, flat feet and I have had really good luck with Keen brand boots and shoes. Super comfortable, good arch support (my SIL who has really high arches loves them) and I'm pretty certain they have waterproof options. They also always have a rubber toe guard - not as protective as carbon fiber, haha, but better than nothing.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> Gonna go to Dicks and try on some Merril gortex hikers.


I do like the Merril boots for hiking, though I've never ridden in them. I currently have 3 pairs, from almost running shoes to winter hiking boots. They seem to fit my feet much better than any other brand I've tried. The Ariat Terrains that I ride in are pretty comfortable, once I added insoles. I can hike or run in them without problems.


----------



## ArabLoverCDL (Aug 25, 2013)

Love my Ariat terrains! Light and comfy!


----------

